# Shifter help needed please



## vince72 (Sep 28, 2022)

So I have laced the nexus 3 hub on the rear wheel and it’s working nice! I really want to add a thumb shifter so it looks more period correct, what would I have to purchase to accomplish the shifter swap?


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 29, 2022)

there is a sturmey archer shifter kit for the 3spd nexus...


----------



## vince72 (Sep 29, 2022)

Would you know the kit number?


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 30, 2022)

vince72 said:


> Would you know the kit number?



sorry no...


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 14, 2022)

vince72 said:


> Would you know the kit number?



hard to find it.

Sturmey Archer SLS3H2 Thumb shifter, most places that sell it are out of stock, good luck.


----------

